# Favourite seasonal food



## slowtyper (Feb 8, 2012)

What is your favourite seasonal food? Can be a fruit, veg, or protein. Also counts if its available all year but only the best are available for a short time....for example fresh soft shell crab is one of my favourites which are available year round-frozen but short season for fresh.

Also for the chefs out there, how do you keep track of what is going in and out of season? Talking with suppliers/farmers markets/etc or you just 'know'?

Wondering if anybody found a website / list that has this kind of stuff mapped out in a neat way, like an infographic. I can imagine one in my head and it would make a neat poster.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 8, 2012)

Just found a couple after searching (infographics).

Both are not really what imagined but...neat anyways. 
http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-files/Guardian/documents/2008/10/06/Seasonalitychartpdf.pdf
http://www.fastcompany.com/1603979/infographic-of-the-day-the-seasonal-food-calender


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

Seasonal cherries and the slaughter of lamb in the fall.

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 8, 2012)

Tomatoes. Or strawberries.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 8, 2012)

Strawberries, cantaloupe, watermelon, blueberries, corn.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 8, 2012)

When I lived in Germany I was putting money into a little money bank all year for asparagus season - nothing better than fresh white asparagus between mid May and mid June in Germany and France. I try to eat seasonal in Hawaii also, but so much stuff seems to be in season somewhere at any given time... But local mango and melons come to mind.

Stefan


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 8, 2012)

Blueberry's, peaches and strawberry's are a few that come to mind.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 8, 2012)

Hood strawberries are unlike any other, they are on a whole different plane!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

Forgot to mention: ground cherries and a good radish (dipped in salt).

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 8, 2012)

Right now, I"m eating about half a dozen oranges a day at work.

I want to have a seasonal delight in my life at all times! It's my hobby, really, eating.

First one that pops into my exhausted brain is King Rustic Potatoes because I was talking about them. Best dang potatoes I've had.

OH and Rahr and Sons Brewery Bourbon-Barrel aged Winter Warmer beer.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 8, 2012)

blueberries, raspberries, peaches, cherries


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 9, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> peaches



yes, that too.

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 9, 2012)

heirloom suckling pig, Oregon spring lamb, salmon berries, alpine strawberries and heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 9, 2012)

Cloudberries that my friend used to bring back from Sweeden. Softshell crabs. Persimmons. Fiddleheads.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 9, 2012)

Paczki

-AJ


----------



## MadMel (Feb 9, 2012)

1. Durian!!
2. White Truffles
3. Mangoes

In that order!!


----------



## cnochef (Feb 9, 2012)

+1 on soft shell crabs

BUT #1 for me is Ponchatoula strawberries from Louisiana, something about that Mississippi alluvial soil that makes for amazing berries.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 9, 2012)

Oktoberfest Bier
Being in Wisconsin - Morel Mushrooms in the spring - We usually find some out in western Wisconsin while Turkey hunting and have a great meal with them.
+1 on soft shell crabs 
Tomatoes


----------



## Ordo (Feb 9, 2012)

Honeydew melon. I'm just eating a slice now. Fresh, sweet and delicious.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2012)

During spiny lobster season, you can freeze the tails, but if you twist off the heads and boil them up, the most wonderful, sweet meat is in the stubs of the antennae and the cheeks. YUM! Fresh halibut cheeks aren't half bad, either. Green tomatoes with a blush of pink, thin sliced, dredged in whole wheat flour or corn meal, and fried in olive oil--you end up eating them right out of the pan, they're so good. Murcott juice, after a couple of frosts to sweeten the juice, picked on a cool morning and squeezed right away so you have a fresh glass of chilled juice. Comparing it to orange juice is like comparing honey to sugar water.


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mushrooms -- savory and fun to hunt.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Feb 9, 2012)

Fiddleheads and ramps! 

+1 on the white asparagus when in Germany, too! :hungry3:


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seasonal berries, but especially stone crab claws (with a nice slice of Key Lime pie to top it off).


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 9, 2012)

Fried green tomatoes, corn, Fava beans, zipper peas and blueberries.


----------



## The Edge (Feb 9, 2012)

Heirloom tomatoes, artichokes, peaches, apricots, and figs


----------



## thistle (Feb 9, 2012)

Whatever you can grow in your own yard- right now, in mine, I have nothing but overwintered herbs-rosemary, oregano, thyme, & parsley- can't wait until I have tomatoes, cukes, peppers...


----------



## geezr (Feb 9, 2012)

:happymug: lichee from tree in sister-in-law's yard.
:cry: miss local mangos - from tree in aunt's yard as the tree got too big for that property and was cut-down.....and from tree on co-worker's previous yard - he moved and current property has no fruit trees.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

My hot pepper garden every summer, jalapeños,habaneros, Caribbean red, scotch bonnets, ghost peppers, etc. My wife and I make homemade very spicy guacamole and watch t.v. Still on my to do list to make homemade Jamaican Jerk.


----------

